# Renting In Florida for 3 Months?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Hi my wife and I want to rent for a 3 month period as the visa waiver only gives us 90 days
we don't need to be near attractions because we have done them all but would just like to relax 
in a nice small town that has amenities like a walmart,cinema,a few nice bars/resturants for example

So my question is simple can anyone say if renting for 3 months is feasible and if so what would the potential costs be for say an apartment???

We do not want to go down the holiday let route,also towns can anyone suggest nice places within say a 60 miles radius of Orlando or Miami?

finally is our plan any good? any advice on letting agents would be helpful we plan to spend March-May
in the US if possible

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You can rent *up to 90 days* on the VWP

Try VRBO or look up 'rentals Florida' Naples, Fort Myers are pleasant places


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Crawford said:


> You can rent *up to 90 days* on the VWP
> 
> Try VRBO or look up 'rentals Florida' Naples, Fort Myers are pleasant places


Notice that you don't want to go down the holiday let route.

If this is the case then you might find that non holiday rentals are usually unfurnished and would require periods of longer than three months and/or ask for much higher deposits


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

thanks crawford


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There is always B2 which moves your stay to 180 days.

There is a whole industry around seasonal snow bird rentals and their specific needs in Florida. The first hit on Google "long term vacation rental" brought an over 55 complex with all amenities and the options for seasonal or annual lease at reasonable rates. Spend some time going through the net, talk to people on snow bird sites.

One big factor will be your budget. Does seasonal at 90/180 make sense versus annual including vehicle storage?


----------



## joseph090 (Aug 15, 2017)

You also have to pay for the car insurance.


----------



## deeniern (Sep 4, 2017)

Good towns/cities which are less crazy than Orlando/Miami:
Northeast: Daytona Beach, Cocoa Beach, West Palm
SouthEast: Hollywood, Lauderdale-by-the-sea, Boca Raton, Delray Beach, Lake Worth
SouthWest: Naples/Estero, Fort Myers Beach, Englewood, Venice, Sarasota
NorthEast: St.Petersburg, Destin (though that is very North, in the panhandle)

If you really want laid back towns, some of the Florida Keys are perfect not including Key West. We often take a trip to Islamorada because it is quaint, close to facilities, bars and restaurants right on the water and just ultra relaxed, it's close to Miami too.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Paul, is it sorted. I know a realtor in Florida who can help you..


----------

